# Nations property solutions reo austin texas



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

Anyone heard of this group can pm if u want


----------



## little mama (Jul 15, 2013)

I was contacted today, did you get any news on them?


----------



## Kartaker (Apr 22, 2014)

*Nations Property Solutions*

They used to be Nations Default Solutions in Kansas. This is their President, sound familiar????
*Denia Graham*

President at Nations Property Solutions a division of Nations Valuation Services, Inc. 
Location Austin, Texas Area Industry Real Estate Current 

Nations Property Solutions, a division of Nations Valuation Services, Inc.
 Previous 

Aspen Grove Solutions,  
Electronic Real Estate Services, LLC,  
BLB Resources, Inc.
 ​ 

I also received and email from them for work. I responded asking why I would want to work for a company that hired Denia as she was the one who pushed Aspen Grove down our throats and turned contractors into employees. 

This is the response I received, 
My sincerest apologies, that you would feel that negatively about the background check. Nations Property Solutions _does not_ require Aspen Grove as the background check only. Aspen Grove is just a suggestion to use for a background checks. Nations Property Solutions is a very reputable company that uses this background check to assist with creditability and show professionalism. No one wants to invade the privacy of any person we seek to restore creditability and show professionalism to anyone that wants a second chance. 
I will remove your company from the reputable companies that we were seeking to partner with per your request. Again it was not the intent of Nations Property Solutions to offend anyone. 

I hope in the future you would consider us in a more positive light. We wish you well in your future endeavors.


----------

